# Tivo undeleting files



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

My mom has the latest DTV Tivo and uses a phone to connect. She told me that the tivo is undeleting programs and they show up back in Now Playing with a yellow dot. She'll delete it and it returns back. Is this familiar to anyone?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

THR22 DirecTV/Tivo DVR? 
First thing to try is resetting the DVR using the red button behind the front panel access card door.


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> THR22 DirecTV/Tivo DVR?
> First thing to try is resetting the DVR using the red button behind the front panel access card door.


That won't reset season passes will it?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

wilhouse said:


> That won't reset season passes will it?


No, it's just a reboot.


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

OK we got an official answer from Directv. It is apparently a software glitch that should be fixed with the new software update.

The tech came in, the first tech in 3 tries that knew anything about the HR24, and asked, is it deleting files? So he knew all about it. No one else at Directv knew.

This is a shame that Directv doesn't push a fix to this problem. My mom is still waiting for her fall update.

As an aside, we want to hook up the HR24 to the wireless network she has (it's using the phone now.). 

Does anyone know if you can just buy a specific wireless network device and not use the CCK?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Note that the HR24 is not a Tivo-based DVR, so I guess you were using "Tivo" as a generic term for digital video recorder. 

I think you got fed a line of BS from that service tech. There's no "know" HR24 bug that should cause deleted recordings to reappear in the Playlist. Have you tried resetting the HR24 as previously advised? 

As far as connecting the HR24 to the internet, does she have any other DirecTV DVRs? If not, just connect an ethernet cable or wireless bridge/gaming adapter to the HR24's ethernet port.


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, the model number is an HR24. I know it's a tivo, because I've seen it. She has a tivo controller, and you go to Tivo central to find your programs.

Direct Tv confirms there's a bug in the software. It deletes files from now playing. It also deletes the season passes.

She has two direct tv Tivo HD dvrs. They're both doing it. We'd rather attach to the network via wireless as it's not convenient to run a cable to it.

We've tried resetting it several times to no avail.

Is there a specific wireless ethernet device that is necessary? For instance can I use the Tivo wireless N ethernet connector?

wilhouse


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

wilhouse said:


> *Well, the model number is an HR24. I know it's a tivo, because I've seen it. She has a tivo controller, and you go to Tivo central to find your programs.*
> 
> Direct Tv confirms there's a bug in the software. It deletes files from now playing. It also deletes the season passes.
> 
> ...


First, as Litzdog has been trying to tell you, you either have a THR22, which has TiVo software OR you have an HR24, which had DirecTV's software.

Let me try and simplify this. Does it have rounded or square corners? Does it have a TiVo logo on the front?

Square corners and TiVo logo = THR22 DirecTV receiver with TiVo software. Round corners = HR24 DirecTV receiver with DirecTV software!

Second, note my wording - DirecTV receiver with TiVo software. This means that the THR22 is NOT a TiVo in the strictest sense. It does not have the features that you would get with a TiVo Premier or any other TiVo model and TiVo hardware is no compatible with it. Therefore no, the TiVo Wireless N adapter will not work with it. You would need to find a wireless bridge to connect wirelessly.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Look for the model number label behind the front panel access card door. There is no HR24 "Tivo" DVR. 

Any WiFi "Bridge" or "Gaming Adapter" should work to connect the HR24's ethernet port to the home WiFi network. You'll need to configure the WiFi Bridge/Gaming Adapter using a PC first (to set your SSID, password, etc). Once it's working with a PC, then connect it to the HR24's ethernet port. Reset the HR24 (red button behind front panel access card door) and it should find the home network for internet access.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The OP might have HR24, which will respond to the THR22 Directv Tivo peanut. Somehow they got a hold of the wrong remote.


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

OK, this is the update:

Both Tivo's are HR22. The paperwork actually does say HR24, but it has a Tivo logo on the front and when you go into the software it says HR22. So that is confirmed.

The latest fall software update stopped the deletion of files. Neither unit is doing that now.

So final question, since it's a tivo, can I use the tivo ethernet network adapter on it?
thx
ml


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

No, because it's NOT a TiVo!

It's a DirecTV receiver running TiVo software, so the hardware is mostly incompatible.


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

That makes sense.
wilhouse


----------

